

Feminist Hacker Barbie – the Internet rewrites the original book - rmason
https://computer-engineer-barbie.herokuapp.com/

======
idiotclock
There are many problems with this. As an uncle, I find the options for girl-
toys to be so depressing. I'm sick of the excessive pink.

But I'm glad people have decided to rewrite it. Its a pleasure to hear Barbie
tell it like it is: "I'd just like to interject for a moment. What you're
referring to as Linux, is in fact, GNU/Linux" [https://computer-engineer-
barbie.herokuapp.com/view/118](https://computer-engineer-
barbie.herokuapp.com/view/118)

